# Sticky  Personal Photo Album Viewing



## Whitefeather

Many of us have utilized the new 'personal photo album' feature. Unfortunately, we don't know about all of them. 

I was thinking, if we had a specific thread for posting the link to our albums, it would make it easy for all of us to enjoy each other's pictures.

Click on *'See All Albums' * in your album section & use that link to post here. 

If we could limit this thread to *album links only*, it would be greatly appreciated. 

If there is a specific photo you want to comment on, click on that photo, scroll down a bit & there will be a place to post your comments.

I hope this works well for everyone.
I'm looking forward to visiting lots of albums. 

Cindy


----------



## Whitefeather

Link to my photo albums:
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?u=1065


----------



## Charis

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?u=7329


----------



## Littlecoo

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?u=9679


----------



## Dezirrae

Great idea 
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?u=8643


----------



## Msfreebird

Here's mine - hope it works, I'm not good at this!http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?u=8566


----------



## Pete Jasinski

I'll try and throw mine in the ring too.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?u=3578


----------



## Maggie-NC

Many thanks to Cindy helping me do this!

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?u=4522


----------



## Lovebirds

Here's mine. (with a little bit of help from my friends)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?u=988


----------



## Becca199212

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?u=7712


----------



## TheSnipes

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?u=7559
I better get busy making more albums...


----------



## Georgina

I've just added some new pictures too 
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?u=10179


----------



## ezemaxima

Here's my album

My Album


----------



## the bird man

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?u=10105


----------



## aussiegirl

Here is mine!
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?u=9357


----------



## TAWhatley

Wonderful photos, everyone! Thank you for sharing the links with us .. makes it really easy to go and have a look!

Terry


----------



## joldfield

*Here's Mine*

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?u=10652


----------



## KIPPY

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?u=2265

I need to add more photos.


----------



## j_birds

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/picture.php?albumid=291&pictureid=3178

Only pics i have posted in album so far Jim


----------



## Feefo

Cindy, this doesn't seem to work for me. I get all my albums, but the only link I get is to the index! Where am I going wrong?

Cynthia


----------



## taylorr872

A good photo chronical of our foray into the world of pigeons starting back in September. And it all started with one little lost roller...

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?u=11375


----------



## Charis

LOL...It only take one!
Just curious...why did you place your coop so far from your house? I love having my Pigeons as close as possible because I like being around them and I want to be close if they are in danger or if the weather is bad.


----------



## corvid

is not working for me either, I dont see even a link, like Cynthia at list does.
Nell


----------



## TAWhatley

corvid said:


> is not working for me either, I dont see even a link, like Cynthia at list does.
> Nell


Corvid's albums: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?u=11806

Terry


----------



## corvid

I feel it in my bones : cages cleaning and doing meds in sunny CA is coming irreversibly
my way....LOL

Thank You Terry, as always.Nell


----------



## Whitefeather

cyro51 said:


> Cindy, this doesn't seem to work for me. I get all my albums, but the only link I get is to the index! Where am I going wrong?
> 
> Cynthia


I am so sorry I missed your post, Cynthia. 
This should work. 
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?u=560

Cindy


----------



## TAWhatley

corvid said:


> I feel it in my bones : cages cleaning and doing meds in sunny CA is coming irreversibly
> my way....LOL
> 
> Thank You Terry, as always.Nell


 Yeah .. I'm keeping score! 

Lova Ya, Nell!

Terry

PS: We really do have to figure out an easy way for all of you to recognize/realize what the links to your "stuff" are .. I just can't do it tonight.


----------



## Feefo

Thanks Cindy! I found out how to post links to individual pics but not to albums, and it is usually the albums that I am trying to direct new rescuers to, rather than a specific photo.

Cynthia


----------



## mr squeaks

GREAT ALBUMS, FELLOW MEMBERS!!

THANK YOU ALL POSTING!!

BEAUTIFUL COLLECTIBLES YOU HAVE THERE, RENEE!!

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## penname

Here's mine:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=340


----------



## maine123

Here are some pictures of a pigeon loft I am working on right now.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=348

For more info on it go to "New Loft" Thread in loft designs section.


----------



## behnammavi82

i just took some pic yesterday, i will take more pic after i buy more pigeons.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?u=13597


----------



## ceramicgirl

*Stumpo's album of Joe & Peggy & Hatchlings*

Here is my album (stumpo) http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=290 
I've just posted some new pictures of my little hatchlings, they hatched out Dec. 16 & 17 2008
one of them is a little huffy little guy, I can finally get to them and hold them. 
well this does not look right, hope it works.


----------



## Maggie-NC

I enjoyed looking at your pictures. Joe's cage looks really good, nice and roomy and both he and the dove are able to see out the window. Peggy is so pretty and I'm glad to hear she and Joe are happy with each other.

How did Joe get his wound?


----------



## Pauly58

Hey there guys, this is Pauly from Oz........this looks like it could be a great site....will have to get the word out a bit more...and each forum is hard to negotiate until you become familiar with it....am having trouble loading up pics though....can someone give me a clue .?


----------



## DayWalker

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?u=15103


----------



## LUCKYT

Nice Pics everyone! Dave


----------



## LUCKYT

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?u=14923
My Albums... Dave


----------



## TheSnipes

*Here's mine....*

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?u=7559

Maybe this will encourage me to actually put up some more pics!


----------



## egpigeon

Great Ides

Link to my Album

http://egpigeon.wordpress.com/


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Here are My Albums!


----------



## Yeasmin

How can i post my album in this thread?


----------



## clucklebeed

I only have one album but more will (hopefully) be coming.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?u=17172
*Yeasmin* to post go to your album, copy the URL and then paste it here.


----------



## Tim's Tumblers

Here is mine so far...

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?u=17258


----------



## TAWhatley

Yeasmin said:


> How can i post my album in this thread?


http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=773

Terry


----------



## sreeshs

Here is mine, will upload more later for sure........

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=837

Regards,
Sreesh


----------



## rackerman

here is mine, I hope?

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=899


----------



## kalel

here's my albums all very unprofessionally done from my phone!

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?u=11761


----------



## sreeshs

nice photos, gr8


----------



## fearle55

here mine lol 

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?u=18074


----------



## BTut

*My small loft built on a weekend*

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?u=18098


----------



## Msfreebird

BTut said:


> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?u=18098


Nice job!


----------



## TAWhatley

BTut said:


> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?u=18098


Very nice! Thank you for the photos. Loved your birds also! Is that Suntuf you have on the roof? If so, I can attest to that product .. have had it on my outside cat condo for more than 20 years, and it's still going strong.

Terry


----------



## ezemaxima

TAWhatley said:


> Very nice! Thank you for the photos. Loved your birds also! Is that Suntuf you have on the roof? If so, I can attest to that product .. have had it on my outside cat condo for more than 20 years, and it's still going strong.
> 
> Terry


Terry...

I'm also thinking of using Suntuf for my new roofing on my loft. Only problem I have is my loft is under a Mango tree that tend to have some of it's fruits fall on my loft roof. Do you think Suntuf will handle a few Mangoes falling on top?


----------



## BTut

*suntuff*



TAWhatley said:


> Very nice! Thank you for the photos. Loved your birds also! Is that Suntuf you have on the roof? If so, I can attest to that product .. have had it on my outside cat condo for more than 20 years, and it's still going strong.
> 
> Terry


Yes Terry it is suntuf it is used in awnings it serves two purposes first as a sun roof also the birds can not land on the loft roof this forces them to land on the landing board and go in.The only roof i let them land on is my house i have been training them not to land on any of my neighbors roofs as this could cause problems.A kids water gun helped when they were young it does not hurt them but they seem to get the message and fly back to my roof the wife and kids are ready to commit me but what the heck most of my neighbors still dont even know i have homers and thats good


----------



## yearsexperience

MY rollers 

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=1007


----------



## Whitedove06

Here is mine:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=828


----------



## justin4pcd

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?u=10886


:]


----------



## TAWhatley

Great new photos! Thank you for sharing with us, Whitedove06 and yearsexperience. 

Eze .. just now seeing your question about Suntuf and your mangos .. mine has withstood lemons and oranges dropping on it and rotting up there .. still going strong. The only problem my cat condo roof has was caused by an overweight, lead footed friend stepping in the wrong place on the roof and causing a small crack.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley

Enjoyed your photos too, Justin. Sorry the Modenas didn't work out for you. That pic of the white pigeon spreading the wings is terrific!

Terry


----------



## justin4pcd

Thankyou Terry


----------



## Johanes

behnammavi82 said:


> i just took some pic yesterday, i will take more pic after i buy more pigeons.
> 
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?u=13597



Beautiful fancy pigeons.


----------



## vintar_boy

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=474&id=100000789336817&l=4c1fb0403f


----------



## Nazmul

u have very nice pigeons vintar


----------



## Polish pigeo

first of all sorry for my English assisted by a translator
I come from the Polish and I have a problem with the T2 JUNIOR RACING PIGEON TIMER replaced the batteries in it and I have a problem with the service code and instructions if anyone has instructions or service code, and can help me I was grateful I was looking for in Poland and no one has or wants the money for replacement once the battery in the codes is not with us in support of a group of farmers will help me if someone is on Polish forums continue to spread the codes so that all concerned are able to enjoy the hobby
thanks and greetings from Polish far-off wish flights


----------



## Polish pigeo

sorry to paste this message here but I do not know where these threads can be directed somewhere else, if it please link


----------



## Albannai

*My photo album*

My photo album.....

http://community.webshots.com/user/m3wad_kw


----------



## Shawn Micheal

really great pics , thank you so much for sharing guys . love them all .


----------



## Kiko&Kalani

I found Kiko and Kalani on July 1, 2010 at about 10 days old and they are now 5 months. Somewhere along the way they stole my heart

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=1416


----------



## Pigeonmumbler

A few of my Birds....

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=1431


Louie


----------



## chayi

very nice looking birds and nice set up thats sand you have on the floor?


----------



## Pigeonmumbler

chayi said:


> very nice looking birds and nice set up thats sand you have on the floor?


Hello Chayi, I imagine you may be referring to my Flying pen floor?, Yes Sand, I have Cement tiles on the Floor with a few drainage holes for the rain and when I hose down the pen, Then I add a shovel or two of sand... The sand keeps the floor nice and dry, all I have to do is sweep the dry poop daily and I replace the sand every 10 days wright from my own property...

Louie


----------



## chayi

Yes me too i use sand under my loft its about 18inches under my loft and i rake it once a week and it keeps clean and looks nice too. Your birds look just like a couple i have here


----------



## Pigeonmumbler

Yes Chayi, I seen your Photo album Nice homers...


----------



## Rafael/PR

*my photo album*

little late but better now then never http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=1582


----------



## whytwings

nice pics in your album Rafael


----------



## Gille

I've been building up a website designed to help those
with pigeons have more fun with them. Self included.
In the process I learned how to take some pretty nice
pics of the birds so I thought I'd show them off. 
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=1607


----------



## abkhan

Hello All friends & buddies.

Have a go through my Both Albums. 
And I promise you that you guys are going to experience
some exciting and exclusive pigeons from my lofts in 
England & Pakistan respectively.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?u=22821

Enjoy watching brothers 

Cheers


----------



## doveone52

Beautiful, healthy and strong! Love them!


----------



## Print Tippler

my breeds http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?u=23989


----------



## BACALA

Hi...been a while since i posted...i just uploaded some new photos to my album...been duplicating my stock...got some nice young flights..and tipplers...got some nice yellow year bands on the youngster...


----------



## mysstic

*new album*

link to my album:
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?u=26487


----------



## ETphonehome

I just could not resist the opportunity to show off my pigeon.

I will be updating the album soon

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?u=26596


----------



## pigeon ring

I am try to do it ~


----------



## mikeyg

*Link to my albums*

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?u=28614


----------



## antonis777

so lovely birds!


----------



## PJ1969

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?u=24199


----------



## Pijlover

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?u=19906


----------



## master-helmet

*some of my birds*

http://helmetpigeon.weebly.com/


----------



## kingdizon

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?u=30330


----------



## loonecho

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?u=19181


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=2394


----------



## Woody Pigeon

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?u=30509


----------



## diva1

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=2450


----------



## Spikey

My Pigeon Album... http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=2475


----------



## calkar217

*http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=2504*

Happy Roof's baby photo album.


----------



## jwbriggs

Here is mine-

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?u=17182


----------



## renabailey

*Photos*

I just made a photo album if anyone want check it out. renabailey


----------



## Peckerwood

Your birds look nice. I really like the white birds. I am wanting to do bird release at special occasions. I had pigeons as a kid but could not let them fly because they were older birds. Zed the puppy dog is looking good as well did not want to leave him out. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## viveksamson

please can anyone help to know how to train tipplers to fly high for long time
 thank u


----------



## John_D

Please post this in the Performing Breeds section.


----------



## riveroaksloft

It's all about health and feed, fat birds can't win races or fly fast so it's very important to have a feed mgt program and you will see a big difference in performance your better off starting with youngsters do you get a fresh start of control ok good luck check out YouTube videos for more suggestions be well riveroaksloft


----------

